# Anyone selling a (faulty) Sage Dual Boiler or Parts?



## Mark-Sdb (Oct 19, 2019)

Seems like an odd question, but I need a replacement Shower Head Assembly for my Sage Dual Boiler, and no one in the world seems to stock it apart from here https://www.amazon.com/Breville-BES920XL-03-2-Complete-Assembly/dp/B00ZWO90SC and they do not ship to UK!!!

So if you've got a faulty machine or unused machine kicking about and need to sell it let me know - I just need that assembly.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

That's annoying that they don't ship to the UK and also that no one in the UK supplies the part.

Have you given up trying to drill out the sheared bolt?


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

You coyld try one of the us uk shipping forwarders. I.e. they receive at a us address then forward onto you.

I have not used these types of agents before so cant recommend one


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You could try Coffee Classics. They will have stock but they may refer you to Sage. Sage might then want to quote for them fixing it via Coffee Classics.

I'm not clear what goes on following a talk with an engineer from CC. Could be that if you send it to them they will fix it without having to contact Sage. Or it can be taken there and left. Seems the hourly rate is cheaper than a visit and fix. They might even sell you the part as its out of warrantee.

In few years they will have to sell parts unless offering a repair service meets new laws. Sounds like it wont if the Greens get their way. On the other hand Brexit might interfere as it's an EU thing.

If you have managed to drill it and small screw extractor might get it out. As mentioned in another post the shower screen fixing screw is extremely specialised one. I was amazed when I measured it's diameter. As people may drop and loose them Sage shouldn't have any problem supplying them. If there is a need to tap a hole for them a set of serial taps would be a good idea maybe not using the final one.

Oh and if you could import one tax and carriage costs can come to a lot from the USA so some route through Coffee Classics is likely to be cheaper especially if they will sell the part.

John

-


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

ajohn said:


> You could try Coffee Classics. They will have stock but they may refer you to Sage. Sage might then want to quote for them fixing it via Coffee Classics.
> I'm not clear what goes on following a talk with an engineer from CC. Could be that if you send it to them they will fix it without having to contact Sage. Or it can be taken there and left. Seems the hourly rate is cheaper than a visit and fix. They might even sell you the part as its out of warrantee.
> In few years they will have to sell parts unless offering a repair service meets new laws. Sounds like it wont if the Greens get their way. On the other hand Brexit might interfere as it's an EU thing.
> If you have managed to drill it and small screw extractor might get it out. As mentioned in another post the shower screen fixing screw is extremely specialised one. I was amazed when I measured it's diameter. As people may drop and loose them Sage shouldn't have any problem supplying them. If there is a need to tap a hole for them a set of serial taps would be a good idea maybe not using the final one.
> ...


RE: Right to repair. If an item is produced or available for the EU market once the law comes in, the parts should also be available in the UK. At least that's the current theory.


----------

